# Rockets Boycott



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Who's with me? Seriously, I cannot stand to see such talent get away for someone not nearly as good. It's not as if Shane Battier is of equal value to Stro, let alone Rudy. So who's with me on this new campaign of the 2006-2007 Houston Rockets Boycott?


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

didn't you just say lets be optimistic haha


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

You know, Two-Face IS coming out in a Batman movie, soon. haha.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Well people are shooting down my optimism, if this ain't going to get no better, it might as well get a whole lot worse.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I actually really hoped for Gay to protest the trade once he got on stage. Im sure if he went public at that moment and said "IM NOT PLAYING FOR MEMPHIS... I WANT TO PLAY FOR HOUSTON NEXT TO TMAC AND YAO, GOTTTTDAMNIT!"

we would have had a hitch to the trade like the whole Steve Francis ordeal and we would have had Gay.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we need tmac to ***** about this and get it killed.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

What is that going to do? He is still under contract, so he can't do anything. Why not get Yao to scream Chinese at David Stern in the process? Haha.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

sherwin said:


> we need tmac to ***** about this and get it killed.


Seriously, as a good GM, you should ALWAYS ask your star players for input.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Of course T-Mac is going to say this is BS. He knows we need youth more than anything, even experience.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well I hope Tmac gives CD a call...hell, maybe Clyde Drexler can do something..who knows. . .


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

ill protest outside of the toyota center


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ Thank you very very much. We need lots of people like you PTG.
T-Mac giving CD a call is one of the best way. 
Pasha, report us what is going on around there once you get a chance. Thank you.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

T-Mac had the biggest voice in this, he is the franchise and if he doesnt like it they wont do it, whcih means he knew the offfer, and didnt step in.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

No Tmac couldnt have known the offer because this was a last minute thing.. they didnt plan on drafting Gay and then trading him, originally they wanted to get Roy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Portland robbed us.


----------



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

i've been reading in this board for so long and i never posted, but, hell, this is some ****ed up bull**** !! **** that houston management, i mean what were they thinking, i honestly hope mcgrady will give cd a call...i remember i read something about pippen being traded to toronto for mcgrady back in the days, but jordan jumped in and said he'd retire if the deal was made...mcgrady has to step in! i just don't understand why in the world they would do this ****ing trade !!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> It's not as if Shane Battier is of equal value to Stro


I don't agree that Battier is less valuable than Swift. I'd have been extremely impressed, had Houston traded Swift straight up for Battier. Battier makes Houston far better than Swift does.

But dealing Gay...aargh.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I don't agree that Battier is less valuable than Swift. I'd have been extremely impressed, had Houston traded Swift straight up for Battier. Battier makes Houston far better than Swift does.
> 
> But dealing Gay...aargh.


I echo this sentiment. Battier is a BIG upgrade over Swift. Had Gay been thrown in as well as a future first rounder from Memphis, it would've been slightly more fair. I still don't think the trade as it has happened is nearly as bad as everyone is making it out to be.


----------

